# Barsche & Zander enthaken?



## Borg (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich ja auch zu den Anfängern zähle und mit der Suchfunktion keinen ähnlichen Beitrag finden konnte, habe ich mal eine vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliche Frage:

Barsche und Zander haben ja harte Rückenflossenstrahlen und der Barsch hat ja Dorne auf dem Kiemendeckel. Nun stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wie ich diese Fische verletzungsfrei abhaken kann? Habe zwar mal gelesen, dass man mit der Hand vom Maul bis zum Rücken runtergleitet und dann können die Fische natürlich die Rückenflosse nicht mehr aufstellen. Stell ich mir, da der Fisch ja glitschig ist, recht schwierig vor. Vor allen Dingen, was ist mit den Dornen am Kiemendeckel? Für Anregungen und Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke und Gruß
Borg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Barsche und Zander sind aufgrund ihrer Kammschuppen kaum glitschig, geht besser, als man in der Theorie denken mag

mit etwas Übung klappt das ganz gut


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Genau,Barsch und Zander haben kaum Schleim und fühlen sich keineswegs glitschig an,
sondern im Gegenteil,wegen der "Kammschuppen",eher rau und griffig!Außerdem gibt es für zarte Händchen auch Landehandschuhe.Die billigen aus dem Baumarkt tuns aber auch,
die Baumwollennen mit den Gumminoppen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ederseeangler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Das was du erklärt hast geht auch sehr gut und ist schonend für den Fisch.
Oder bei Barschen könntest du den "Wallergriff" benutzen, also dem Barsch mit dem Daumen von innen an den Unterkiefer drücken undmit den rstlichen Fingern von unten Stützen..
Bei Zander fasse ich immer von außen /unten an den Unterkiefer und ufasse ihn.
Wird schon klappen 
lg Tobi


----------



## michi2244 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Ich habe immer ein nasses Tuch dabei wo ich dann den gehackten Fisch schonend packen und enthacken kann.
Bei den Fischen die den Hacken ziemlich tief geschluckt haben schneide ich einfach das vorfach ab.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Ich habe schon hunderte von Zandern gefangen und nie habe ich mich verletzt.. ist gar nicht so schlimm wie man denkt.. entweder du fasst ihm in die kiemen oder unterm Bauch an.. Wie machen im Boot immer nur handlandung.. Ist gar kein problem..


----------



## Borg (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Ja, dann schonmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten #6. Es ist auch nicht so dass ich zimperlich bin, aber ich habe halt keine Ahnung wie spitz die sind und in welchem Masse man sich da überhaupt verletzen kann. Und wenn die jetzt superspitz und hart wären, dann muss man sich ja nicht unnötig weh tun  ...na, wenn das alles halb so wild ist, dann werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen.

Vielen Dank nochmal und Gruß
Borg


----------



## Bigone (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

nach meiner erfahrung verhalten sich zander an land recht ruhig, wenn du beherzt kurz hinterm kopf zupackst,(natürlich nicht quetschen), können die stacheln dir nichts anhaben. leider schlucken zander und barsche meistens sehr tief wenn man mit köderfischen angelt. falls ein untermaßiger fisch geschluckt hat, schneide ich lieber den haken so kurz wie möglich ab, als ihn "zu tode" zu operieren. also, mach dir keine sorgen um stacheln und glitschigkeit der fische, hoffe du erwischst bald mal nen richtig guten!!!!!!


----------



## Esoxfan (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Wie schon gesagt . Die Lösung die du beschrieben hast ist gut .
Mehr sorgen mach ich mir immer beim Abhaken von Hechten die tief geschluckt haben und wenn ich meinen Handschuh vergesse :q#q


----------



## Seeber (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*



Bigone schrieb:


> nach meiner erfahrung verhalten sich zander an land recht ruhig, wenn du *beherzt* kurz hinterm kopf zupackst,(natürlich nicht quetschen)



Beherzt zupacken ist wichtig, ich habe das am Anfang auch falsch gemacht. Wenn man das nicht macht, kann man ruck zuck in die Bredouille_ kommen._


----------



## Borg (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*



Bigone schrieb:


> ...hoffe du erwischst bald mal nen richtig guten!!!!!!



Ja, danke....hoffe ich auch ..Werde mir jetzt die Tage mal ein bisschen Ausrüstung kaufen (bisher nur Match und Feeder) und mal mein Glück probieren. Daher wollte ich mich halt vorher erkundigen. Nicht, dass ich nachher einen am Haken habe und dann wie Ochs' vorm Berg stehe und keinen Plan habe, wie ich den Fisch vom Haken kriege, ohne ein Massaker anzurichten #d.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*



Seeber schrieb:


> Beherzt zupacken ist wichtig, ich habe das am Anfang auch falsch gemacht. Wenn man das nicht macht, kann man ruck zuck in die Bredouille_ kommen._



Mmh, kannste das bitte mal etwas näher beschreiben, wie diese Bredouille ausieht bzw. aussehen kann?

Danke und Gruß
Borg


----------



## Seeber (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man beim gefangenen Fisch fest zu packt, hält er auch still.
Mag sein, dass es darin liegt, dass er keine Befreiungsmöglichkeit mehr sieht und still hält.
Wobei der Aal sicherlich eine Ausnahme ist.
Wenn der Fisch "zappelt" dann hat man ihn nicht mehr unter Kontrolle und er kann in der Hand verrutschen, es wird die zweite Hand benötigt oder er kann auf den Boden fallen.....


----------



## sepia (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Nachdem hier soviel über anpacken geredet wurde muss ich natürlich gleich mal mit mahnendem Zeigefinger einen Satz loswerden :

|znaika: Fische bitte stets mit ausreichend nassen Händen anfassen und ebenfalls, wenn nötig nur in nasses Gras kurzzeitig legen. Besser eine stets nass gehaltene Abhakmatte verwenden. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich noch sagen, dass Barsche eine zu lang geratene (nicht absichtliche) HakenOP schlecht vertragen. Insbesondere bei hohen Wassertemperaturen ist Vorsicht geboten. Liegt auch leider daran, dass die von mir gehakten gierigen Barsche gerne die Haken in die Kiemen bekommen weil die gierigen Fische dass Maul immer soweit aufreissen müssen....


----------



## gadi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*

Was passiert eigentlich mit dem Haken im Fisch, wenn man die schnur abschneidet? Spuckt der ihn mit der zeit wieder aus, oder muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn ich zu dieser Notlösung greife...


----------



## Boendall (29. September 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*



gadi schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit dem Haken im Fisch, wenn man die schnur abschneidet? Spuckt der ihn mit der zeit wieder aus, oder muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn ich zu dieser Notlösung greife...


 
Angeblich reicht die Magensäure um den Haken zu zersetzen, bevor ich allerdings zu dieser "Notlösung" greife, mach ich kurzen Prozess und behalt den Fisch (massig) oder zerschneide ihn und wirf in wieder ins Wasser (wie auf der Karte verlangt).

EDIT: Bevors hier losgeht "In Deutschland verboten" (weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch gesetzlich aussieht zecks Untermassige) bin aus Österreich.

Abschütteln wird er ihn kaum können.

Schlechtes Gewissen? Hab ich nicht, da ich jeden Fisch so schonend wie möglich behandle und somit brauch ich mir kein schlechtes Gewissen machen.


----------



## Trout Hunter (30. September 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*



sepia schrieb:


> Nachdem hier soviel über anpacken geredet wurde muss ich natürlich gleich mal mit mahnendem Zeigefinger einen Satz loswerden :
> 
> |znaika: Fische bitte stets mit ausreichend nassen Händen anfassen und ebenfalls, wenn nötig nur in nasses Gras kurzzeitig legen. Besser eine stets nass gehaltene Abhakmatte verwenden.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich noch sagen, dass Barsche eine zu lang geratene (nicht absichtliche) HakenOP schlecht vertragen. Insbesondere bei hohen Wassertemperaturen ist Vorsicht geboten. Liegt auch leider daran, dass die von mir gehakten gierigen Barsche gerne die Haken in die Kiemen bekommen weil die gierigen Fische dass Maul immer soweit aufreissen müssen....




sehr sehr schöner beitrag!

Lasst die Fische bitte mit euren Handschuhen und tüchern in Ruhe! ich zerstört ihnen die ganze schleimschicht! falls ich sie wieder zurück setzten wollt! also ich würde mal sagen 7 von 10 fischen finden dabei ihr ende! 

einfach den fisch mit nassen händen auf den rücken drehen dann ist er eh erstmal verwirrt und hält still!

falls der Fisch den Haken mal zu weit drin hat versucht es einfach mal durch die Kiemen den köder zu bekommen, wenn das ohne verletztungsgefahr nicht geht und ihr den fisch mitnehmen wollt vorfach ab und fertig ist!

eben hatte ich noch was... ^^

hab ich vergessen 

lg


----------



## fisherb00n (30. September 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*



michi2244 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer ein nasses Tuch dabei wo ich dann den gehackten Fisch schonend packen und enthacken kann.
> Bei den Fischen die den Hacken ziemlich tief geschluckt haben schneide ich einfach das vorfach ab.




Gehackten Fisch kannst du schonend mit nem Löffel packen...|kopfkrat

Angelst du mit den Füßen? |bigeyes 

Jetzt aber btT...
Ich streiche mit der Hand über die Stachelflosse und schließe sie dabei, halte den Fisch gut fest und löse dann den Haken...

bisher nix passiert...

Wenn der Haken zu tief drin ist (passiert eher selten) kommt der Fisch je nach Maß für die Pfanne oder als Köfi mit...

Nur kleine Aale wandern mit Haken zurück ins Wasser da ich keine Haken > 12 verwende...


----------



## Zanderfloh (30. September 2009)

*AW: Barsche & Zander enthaken?*



gadi schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit dem Haken im Fisch, wenn man die schnur abschneidet? Spuckt der ihn mit der zeit wieder aus, oder muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn ich zu dieser Notlösung greife...


 
Der Haken beginnt nach kurzer Zeit zu rosten, so sagt man ich habe das beim fischen mit dem Köderfisch immer so gehandhabt, dass ich den Widerhaken zusammendrücke, weil mein Hausgewässer so ne ziemlich Hakens recht schnell.
Bisher haben bei mir die meisten Fische überlebt, aber nicht alle! (Leider)


----------

